# Hunting out of a Kayak?



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

I was musky fishing this weekend and found a nice bay to duck/goose hunt. In the back of the bay its only about 6-12 inches deep. I would love to hunt this. But i wasnt sure if you are allowed to hunt out of a kayak. any help is appreciated


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As long as it's not under power you're fine.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

yep you can, Put some brush on it and it will be like a layout/ground blind. should work great but i wouldnt be right in the decoys, you mit want to bring a couple of anchors to keep it from drifting away from your rig.


----------



## k_marshall (Nov 1, 2007)

thanks. there is some tall grass in the very back of the bay where there is still 6 " of water. I was thinkin if i could get back in the tall grass in th kayak, i wouldnt need to cover it up as much


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds fine to me. I've float hunted out of a canoe with no issues. Folks here use layout boats for divers all the time on Erie. You won't have quite the wind and waves they would. Sounds like fun!


----------

